# Rog Strix Z590 e compilazione kernel

## mrl4n

Ciao a tutti, mi sono finalmente riavvicinato a Gentoo dopo qualche anno di assenza con un nuovo pc assemblato con componenti piuttosto recenti.

Tra i cambiamenti del sistema operativo e, i brutti scherzi della mia memoria, ho avvertito subito problemi di varia natura appena terminata la nuova installazione: no scheda di rete, no wifi.

Ho provato a compilare il kernel, attivando nel dubbio, tutti i dispositivi intel ethernet e wifi presenti sia come moduli che come built-in.

Ho notato durante l'installazione che il firmware linux é mascherato, quindi non l'ho installato.

All'avvio un ifconfig mi riporta sempre e solo net_lo piuttosto che un interfaccia eth0 (é evidente che non é installata), ma non so più cosa verificare...  :Embarassed: 

Ho provato a seguire la guida gentoo sia per ethernet e wifi, ma senza nessun risultato positivo.

La scheda madre come da titolo é una Rog Strix Z590, e con il minimal cd la scheda ethernet funziona correttamente.

----------

## luna80

solo piccoli consigli che probabilmente non ti aiutano molto ma...

- potresti provare ad installare pciutils e vedere esattamente i dettagli delle tue componenti

- lanciare il comando lsmod da minimal e cercare di capire quale modulo viene caricato per la scheda di rete

con queste informazioni puoi cercare in modo più mirato come risolvere il problema

----------

## mrl4n

Ti ringrazio, per la risposta.

Purtroppo da lsmod su minimal vedo solo utilizzato iwifi, ma il wifi non risulta funzionare.

Da quello che mi sembra di capire, ora l'installazione richiede una maggiore conoscenza dei dispositivi sul proprio pc.

Firmware linux mascherato, cosî come genkernel non mi semplificano di certo la vita, dopo qualche anno di lontananza e componenti mai usati prima.

----------

## Giova

linux-firmware non è mascherato. È una questione di licenze

```
/etc/portage/make.conf 

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@BINARY-REDISTRIBUTABLE"
```

----------

## luna80

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Ti ringrazio, per la risposta.
> 
> Purtroppo da lsmod su minimal vedo solo utilizzato iwifi, ma il wifi non risulta funzionare.
> 
> Da quello che mi sembra di capire, ora l'installazione richiede una maggiore conoscenza dei dispositivi sul proprio pc.
> ...

 

scusami avevo letto male, ti propongo di installare pciutils ma non ti va la rete...come fai?  :Embarassed:   perdono

----------

## xdarma

Rispetto al passato è possibile installare un kernel binario, quindi già compilato.

Cerca: sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel-bin

Ottenuta un'installazione funzionante, eventualmente, potrai usarlo come spunto per compilare il tuo.

----------

## mrl4n

Credo di avere ora sufficienti info per risolvere il mio problema, grazie 

Un'ultima cosa...il chroot su installazioni esistenti ha subito modifiche?

```
mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

 

cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

 

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
```

----------

